# whats this fish called



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

what is this fish..anyone has an idea


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that is a fairly distorted picture. It does have a unique spotting pattern.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a Pristobrycon striolatus.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i have no clue but i think its a Scapularis Piranha, pedro had one that looked the same in one of his pictures on aquascape


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

My fish looks exactly like that one


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

whats your fish called then


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the pic looks like a bow front tank, very distorted.. looks like maybe a spilo but i suck at ID ing could be something else


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> whats your fish called then
> [snapback]929648[/snapback]​


IT was undecided betwen a pristo and a gouldingi

Here's the link
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=74352


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

This fish I bought is no Gouldingi thats for sure.... lady at the fish department saying that its white, in the pic it looks like a bit like yellowish. And yours is i'm 90 sure is a serrulatus. And Yours has different (serra type) facial and look flat in the body mine is fat and robust. My concern is someone said it could be Pristobrycon striolatusti or dentilatus....They sound rare but they are more like fruit eaters. This fish was very aggressive towards his mate that came out of the same water in Peru so they had to put a divider in the tank. And they are giving them feeders, they give 3 medium size feeders and in the morning feeders are gone. So I am still not sure what type of P this is. Lady at the fish store is doing some research right now, she said their importer from Peru couldnt speak English and all he told them was this Piranha's name is DIAMOND..... Go figure !!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

this is my fish about the same size as youre one and frank thinks was probaly a serraltus , dont quite look the same but try and get a better shot of the sides to see if there are large spots or stripes along the flanks , what ever it is its a beauty .


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

steveling said:


> this is my fish about the same size as youre one and frank thinks was probaly a serraltus , dont quite look the same but try and get a better shot of the sides to see if there are large spots or stripes along the flanks , what ever it is its a beauty .
> [snapback]930608[/snapback]​


Farnk says mine is most likely a Pristobrycon Striolatus but I love the look on your fish ...What size is it ?
Person at the fish department says fish is white with yellow colorations at athe anal fin so Im hoping it will get here ok.It is being shipped by West Jet Airlines and he will travel for 5 hrs but for some stupid reason they have to keep him at the airport for two hrs after he arrives... They wont let me pick him up before that. Guy says every cargo waits for minimum of two hrs before it gets released. I hop they'll put lots of oxygen with him.
I purchased a so called 9 inch (it was barely 7. inches) Diamond Xingu Rhom from a member here for 250$ plus shipping. He packed it in a container fish barely fit (actually he didnt completely fit container was smaller in lenght than the fish was) I picked the fish up and he was dead. And already smelling gross. So I a m keeping my fingers crossed that this one is shipped properly. I was very happy with Big al's in BC , they shipped my elong very professionally. But If it doesnt make it , I get my money back unlike the member who said he would pay me half at first than said will send me 100 of it then said he will reimburse my shipping cost and did absolutely nothing.... Thanks for the over 300$ worth dead fish guy .... And yeah I love your serraltus..Nice fish!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually this is what I wrote to necroxenon:


> It's not a good image, but the peppered spotting suggests Pristobrycon striolatus. Any chance of getting a better flank photo? I'm interested in seeing the spotting in particular as well as the actual body shape.


Certainly different than how you worded my reply:
_says mine is most likely a Pristobrycon Striolatus_

To see what a Pristobrycon striolatus looks like CLICK HERE.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok id complete...Serrasalmus Maculatus.....thx everyone for help


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you are stating the top fish is the same as this recent photo are the same species. You're wrong. Why not retake the first fish photo? Or is it not your photo? It seems I have seen both these photos before in the past. I'll have to relook in my archives.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Never mind. I've seen these photos before.


----------

